#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Kleine, rote Pickel an den Oberschenkeln? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
 ich habe ein akutes Problem und war damit auch schon bei 2  Hautärzten. Der eine meinte, das wäre eine Folliculitis, der (die)  andere sieht in den Pickeln eine Art entzündliche Hautreaktion. Ich  bekam eine antibiotische Salbe aber der Erstversuch hat es nur noch  schlimmer gemacht. Meist treten diese kleinen Pickelchen nach Bewegung  auf, zu 95% nur an den Beinen (Oberschenkel), manchmal (selten) auch an  den Armen. Ich bin von Kopf bis Fuss untersucht, also Blut (auch  Vitaminwerte), HNO, Zucker, Rheuma, Borelliose.... nix... mein Verdacht:  Ich trinke seit 2 Wochen 3 Liter Wasser am Tag, davor nur 0,5 Liter.  Ausserdem fing das ganze Theater nach Absetzen eines Neuroleptikums vor  ca. 7 Wochen an. Erst brannte die Haut wie Feuer (Arme, Beine), dann  schliefen Beine und Arme ein, dann teilweise Krämpfe in den Waden, dann  kribbeln und pieksen. Das meiste davon ist fast weg, was bleibt (kommt)  sind diese kleinen Pickel. Ich merke richtig, wenn wieder einer  entsteht, es piekst kurz, schwupps, ist ein neuer da... die verhornen  sehr schnell, jucken nur bei Entstehung, manchmal ist auch ein kleiner  Eiterpunkt vorhanden. Ich kratze nicht daran herum und drücke sie auch  nicht aus.
 Habt Ihr einen Tipp, eine Vermutung? Meine Freundin meint, die Haut  reinigt sich jetzt durch das viele Wasser, die Hautärzte belächeln  derartige Thesen nur. Ich trinke keinen Alkohol, ernähre mich relativ  gesund, bin allerdings Raucher... 
Hier ein Foto:  s14.directupload.net/images/121117/jwdckyvl.jpg 
Vielen Dank im Voraus...

----------


## jobwa

Hallo,
versuch doch mal 14 Tage 1-2x täglich eine weiche Zinkcreme goßflächig /ganze Oberschenkel,nicht nur die Pickel) aufzutragen. Vor dem neuen Auftragen gut abölen (Babyöl). Das nimmt die Entzündungsreaktion. Vielleicht hast Du dann Ruhe.  
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## Laurion

Die Frage ist: Wo kommt das her?

----------


## jobwa

Zur Ursache kann man nur spekulieren. Hormonschwankungen,"Psyche",Waschmittel, neue Kleidung, Material der Kleidung, Nahrungsumstellung,Duschbad,"übertriebene" Hygiene,Beginn der Heizperiode,Temperaturänderung (Wetter)........ Die Haut kann auf so viele Sachen reagieren,grenzt sie uns doch zu unserer Umwelt ab. Ob ein Zusammenhang mit dem (abgesetzten) Neuroleptikum besteht,kann man so aus der ferne nicht beurteilen. 
Wichtiger ist doch aber,dass man erstmal die Symptome unter Kontrolle bringt. Dann kann man sich immernoch mit der "Ursachenforschung" befassen. 
LG
jobwa

----------


## Laurion

Okay. Die Frage die sich mir noch stellt: Warum mir 2 Hautärzte nix von Zinksalbe gesagt haben und warum es die Antibiotikasalbe gestern schlimmer gemacht hat? Es sind rein optisch nicht mal die Pickel die mich belasten, eher die Frage danach, ob sie nicht ein Zeichen für was weit Schlimmeres IM Körper sind (da kommt dann wieder meine Angsterkrankung durch). Eine Ärztin meinte, es würde sich NUR auf der Haut abspielen.... hoffentlich....

----------


## jobwa

Probier mal Zink. Manchmal kommt man auf so "einfache" Dinge nicht. Zink unterstützt (nebenbei) die Haut in ihrer Abwehrfunktion. 
Ich denke nicht,dass Du Angst vor "Schlimmerem im Körper" haben musst. So etwas zeigt sich nicht insolch (harmlosen) Pickeln.

----------


## kaya

Das sieht eindeutig nach einer Follikulitis aus, das ist übrigens eine entzündliche Hautreaktion! 
Auf fettige Salben und Öl sollte man allerdings verzichten, da die Poren dadurch verstopft werden.
Einfachste und hilfreichste Methode: Hände- oder Hautdesinfektionsmittel aus der Apotheke besorgen und die befallene Region morgens und abends damit einreiben (kann kurz brennen, wenn das Desinfektionsmittel Alkohol enthält). Damit werden die Bakterien abgetötet.  Follikulitis 
Zu Deinem Trinkverhalten: 0,5l sind definitiv zu wenig, 3l eigentlich schon zuviel. Versuch`s mal mit der Normalmenge von 1,5 - 2l.

----------


## Laurion

Ich habe mich auf ca. 2 Liter eingependelt... und Follikulitis meinte der erste Hautarzt auch. Kann das gefährlich werden bzw. die inneren Organe angreifen bzw. von innen kommen oder bleibt es auf der Haut? Und sind Desinfektionsmittel nicht eine Nummer zu scharf, wenn die Haut eh schon sehr angegriffen ist? Gibt es da nicht etwas sanfteres? Und kann das ganze nicht auf den gesamten Körper übergreifen, müsste ich dann in Desinfektionsmittel baden? (Ironie) 
Ach so: Ich habe einen heftigen Nagelpilz am großen Zeh links, kann der das begünstigen oder triggern? Das mein Immunsystem aktuell nicht das beste ist: Vermute ich auch, Diabetes Mellitus wurde ausgeschlossen, zumindest sei mein Langzeitzucker nicht auffällig gewesen. Mein Stuhl wurde vor einigen Wochen ebenfalls auf alle möglichen Pilze und Baktieren untersucht: Da war nix. Ich mache mir halt immer Gedanken, ob dahinter nicht etwas schlimmeres stecken könnte das ich übersehe bzw. das man nicht findet (weil man nicht weiß wonach man suchen sollte). 
Der Erste Hautarzt hat mir auch eine Creme aufgeschrieben, weiß leider nicht mehr genau was - etwas antibiotisches war es auf jeden Fall nicht.  
EDIT: Was mich sehr irritiert ist, dass im Netz steht, dass die Pilze (oder Bakterien) auch ins Blut übergehen können - wie lässt sich das feststellen? Bei mir wurden soviele Blutuntersuchungen gemacht, einzig die Entzündungswerte waren MINIMAL erhöht (9 anstatt 5), aber ich habe auch eine Sinusitis aktuell. Vitaminwerte, Nierenwerte, Leber, Rheuma, Borelliose: Alles top - liegt aber auch schon wieder 4 Wochen zurück. Nicht, dass ich da jetzt irgendwelche Baktieren schön in meinen Körper verfrachte und die da das aktuelle Unheil anrichten?

----------


## kaya

- 2 Liter sind schon mal gut. 
- Keine Angst, die Follikulitis bleibt auf die Haut beschränkt.
- Es gibt sehr sanfte aber wirkungsvolle Desinfektionsmittel für die Haut, lass Dich vom Apotheker beraten (darin 
  könntest Du theoretisch baden- das wird allerdings am Preis scheitern! -).
- Nagelpilze können auf die Haut übergreifen, treten dann aber bevorzugt in Hautfalten auf. Sieht auch nicht danach  
  aus. 
Ich persönlich würde erstmal nur desinfizieren. Versuch´s mal 3 Tage, danach müsste es deutlich besser aussehen.
Hinweis: möglichst keine Synthetikfasern tragen, solange die Infektion besteht! Unter Synthetik schwitzt die Haut mehr, das würde die Entwicklung weiterer Bakterien fördern 
Edit:
Stopp, eine Follikulitis ist ebenso wenig ein Unheil, wie Dein Nagelpilz! Dann eher schon Dein Hang zur Hypochondrie. Aber das besprichst Du im Zusammenhang mit Deiner Angsterkrankung am besten mit Deinem Psychotherapeuten.
Und bitte "das Baden in Desinfektionsmittel" nicht ernst nehmen!

----------


## Laurion

Hallo, 
aber was sind dann die Hinweise, dass die Krankheit auch ins Blut übergreifen kann bzw. (wenn im Gesicht) sogar das Gehirn schädigen KANN? Meine Panik oder falsche Infos, guck mal hier:  Follikulitis Artikel | Behandlung, Therapie und Vorbeugung vor der Follikulitis - paradisi.de 
Da steht: "...bereits ins Blut des Patienten übergangen ist" ;-(

----------


## Laurion

Ach so: Ich reinige mein Gesicht mit Gesichtswasser, ist das okay?

----------


## kaya

Nein...

----------


## Laurion

Okay. Aber was sagst Du zu dem Link meines vorletzten Postings, von wegen "...ins Blut übergehen!"? Könnte das meine teils skurilen Wahrnehmungen meines Körpers erklären oder ist das doch "nur" meine Angst?

----------


## kaya

Deine Angst!!!

----------


## Laurion

Und warum steht es dann da? ;(

----------


## kaya

Weil es theoretisch möglich ist... Wie alles im Leben !
Dagegen spricht, dass *alle Deine Untersuchungsergebnisse i.O.* waren...
So, und damit beende ich für mich jetzt dieses Thema.

----------


## Laurion

So, da bin ich doch noch einmal.... jetzt bekomme ich diese ekelhaften Pickelchen auch am Bauch, klein, rot, in der Entstehung juckend bzw. leicht stechend. Meine ganze Haut fühlt sich total trocken an aber eincremen darf ich ja laut Aussage einiger hier nicht. Ich nutze nur noch ein PH-neutralses, parfumfreies Duschgel, reinige die Haut vorsichtig, reibe nicht sondern tupfe nur. Ich weiß nicht, ob das unbedingt normal ist?

----------

